# HAUNTED RADIO'S HALLOWEEN SHOW: monster mash, thriller, boris karloff, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are celebrating Halloween in style with a review of the 1981 film, "Halloween 2" and then on this week's edition of the "Vortex," our Demonic DJ will spin for you the hit Halloween songs "The Monster Mash" by Bobby "Boris" Pickett and "Thriller" by Michael Jackson. Then, we will also air a special scary story told by Frankenstein himself, Mr. Boris Karloff!! All of this and so much more on the October 29 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-102914.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

